# Best 14 in. rims



## Roger Dixon (Jul 30, 2017)

Looking to upgrade to 14 in. rims. What do I need to look for, and what would be the best brand?


----------



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

Roger Dixon said:


> Looking to upgrade to 14 in. rims. What do I need to look for, and what would be the best brand?


Tough call on what is the best brand as most are very good these days. We carry some solid wheel brands for your ATV, here's a link to them on our web site:

14 inch Kawasaki Wheels | Discount Tire Direct

Please let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just about anything will do now days, as mentioned above.

I always liked the STI's b/c not many people used them so, it gave me a lot of options to pick a good looking rim that everybody else didn't already have.


----------

